# Saw III



## mabelwan (Oct 25, 2006)

As you know, I'm a big fan of horror flicks and think I'll miss out the SAW III? Definitely not! I've already bought the tickets online for the premier show this friday, Oct 27th. I saw the premier of Saw II too. Who else is gonna to see this movie?







Jigsaw has disappeared; and with his new apprentice Amanda--the puppet-master behind the cruel, intricate games that have terrified a community and baffled police--he has once again eluded capture and vanished. While city detectives scramble to locate him, Dr. Lynn Denlon is unaware that she is about to become the latest pawn on his vicious chessboard. One night, after finishing a shift at her hospital, Lynn is kidnapped and taken to an abandoned warehouse where she meets Jigsaw, bedridden and on the verge of death. She is told that she must keep the madman alive for as long as it takes another one of his victims, Jeff, to complete a game of his own. Racing against the ticking clock of Jigsaw's own heartbeat, Lynn and Jeff struggle to make it through each of their vicious tests, unaware that he has a much bigger plan for both of them.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

I liked the other 2 so looking forward to this one.


----------



## Anna (Oct 25, 2006)

jeff likes the other movies so hell probably make me watch. i watch horror movies laying on him head under blanket demanding he tell me whats going on


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 25, 2006)

Okay, I still question this: Who is more sadistic, the sick peeps who wrote these movies, or those of us who see them?! I saw the first two, but I'll probably wait for this to come out on DVD too... They give me issues sleeping... Too disturbing LMAO!


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif jeff likes the other movies so hell probably make me watch. i watch horror movies laying on him head under blanket demanding he tell me whats going on LOL! You remind me of my college fellows esp the gals who wanted to see the movie with me together, but not dare looking at the screen and asked me what's going on in the movie. I rented the SAW I from Blockbuster and then I liked it so much. You should go and see this sequel. It's not like the horror film you're thinking. I like SAW series cuz it reflects people personalities in striving to survive.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 25, 2006)

Well my bestfriend wants to see it and he loved the other two. But im a bit scared


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I still question this: Who is more sadistic, the sick peeps who wrote these movies, or those of us who see them?! I saw the first two, but I'll probably wait for this to come out on DVD too... They give me issues sleeping... Too disturbing LMAO! I think both the movie maker and moviegoers are sadistic! LMAO!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 25, 2006)

i really dont like these types of movies.


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 26, 2006)

im going to see it too, i love movies like that


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 26, 2006)

im going on halloween

i cant wait


----------



## Leony (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mabelwan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think both the movie maker and moviegoers are sadistic! LMAO!



LMAO. Ditto!This movie stressing me out but I like it lol.

I watched the I and II, looking forward to watch the III though.

Every time I watched this kinda of movie, I just stay sit on the couch with my mind goes blank after that lol.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 26, 2006)

*I loved the first one. Secodn creeped me out when Amanda got into the hole in the floor full of hyperdermic needles, but it was still a good movie. We will most likely wait ro see it on DVD though. *


----------



## Andi (Oct 26, 2006)

I liked both the 1st and the 2nd part, none of them scared me though. But they did shock me because the plot just draws you in and the challenges these people have to face to survive are sooo horrible.

IÂ´ll have to wait either till it gets in theaters over here or watch it on DVD in the US in december (if itÂ´s out on DVD by then). Either way, let me know how it was!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 26, 2006)

Maybe I'll actually venture out to the theater for this one, cause I really like the other two. BIG horror fan!


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Oct 26, 2006)

My boyfriend and I love the Saw movies and are going to see it when it comes out. If you go to wikipedia and look up Saw III, it will say that one of the traps came from someone on the "House of Jigsaw" website which is here.


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I liked both the 1st and the 2nd part, none of them scared me though. But they did shock me because the plot just draws you in and the challenges these people have to face to survive are sooo horrible. 
IÂ´ll have to wait either till it gets in theaters over here or watch it on DVD in the US in december (if itÂ´s out on DVD by then). Either way, let me know how it was!!!!!!!




M'am


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 26, 2006)

lol Mabel, I didn't know you like those kind of movies. I saw the first one and It was too "dark" for my taste. I hope he dies in the third movie though, lol


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 26, 2006)

I will not be seeing it. I have a weak stomach and peep through my fingers.


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol Mabel, I didn't know you like those kind of movies. I saw the first one and It was too "dark" for my taste. I hope he dies in the third movie though, lol



Yeah, I love horror flicks!


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll have to go see it! I really liked the first two and own number 2. I just saw the new texas chainsaw massacre...not for the queasy.


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 27, 2006)

Loved the 1st movie, 2nd one was pretty good, I probably will wait until dvd for the 3rd installment


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay...I "saw" it last night and what I can say about this sequel is ....it's the bloodiest movie I've ever seen! So, prepare yourself for the continuos horrible scenes if you're gonna see it. "Saw I" was great cuz it had a creative plot that really directed you into the story, but Saw III is just too much to me, it's like 10 times bloody and gory than Saw II.


----------



## Lia (Oct 28, 2006)

Ew. Saw is the only horror movie i ABSOLUTELY refuse to watch. I'm afraid of it


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mabelwan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay...I "saw" it last night and what I can say about this sequel is ....it's the bloodiest movie I've ever seen! So, prepare yourself for the continuos horrible scenes if you're gonna see it. "Saw I" was great cuz it had a creative plot that really directed you into the story, but Saw III is just too much to me, it's like 10 times bloody and gory than Saw II. We saw it last night and I totally agree with you.....waaay too bloody and gruesome!! I was having to turn my head through alot of it because it was so gross! The girl that was sitting a few seats down from me looked like she was about to hurl. I am not kidding....she was hunched over and struggling to hold it back. I nudged Chris and said, "Look...if she spews chunks i'm gonna puke, too!" I kinda wish we would have gotten up and left. I so could have done without that one! First movie that's ever actually made me ill to my stomach.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Oct 29, 2006)

I am dying to see this movie, I haven't really heard much about it from people yet, I'm excited!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We saw it last night and I totally agree with you.....waaay too bloody and gruesome!! I was having to turn my head through alot of it because it was so gross! The girl that was sitting a few seats down from me looked like she was about to hurl. I am not kidding....she was hunched over and struggling to hold it back. I nudged Chris and said, "Look...if she spews chunks i'm gonna puke, too!" I kinda wish we would have gotten up and left. I so could have done without that one! First movie that's ever actually made me ill to my stomach. Little_Lisa, you crack me up. Don't take it wrong. I believe what you said about the movie, you just seem like a fun person to be around.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 29, 2006)

I've seen the first 2 so I can't wait to see this one!


----------



## Andi (Oct 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We saw it last night and I totally agree with you.....waaay too bloody and gruesome!! I was having to turn my head through alot of it because it was so gross! The girl that was sitting a few seats down from me looked like she was about to hurl. I am not kidding....she was hunched over and struggling to hold it back. I nudged Chris and said, "Look...if she spews chunks i'm gonna puke, too!" I kinda wish we would have gotten up and left. I so could have done without that one! First movie that's ever actually made me ill to my stomach. LOL that actually makes me wanna go see it even more. The best horror movies are the ones were people leave in the middle cause they canÂ´t take it anymore




I am SUCH a huge fan of horror movies, IÂ´m on a constant hunt for the next big thrill.

I canÂ´t wait to see if Saw III is the bloodiest and grossest movie I have ever seen, so far in this category my winners were "Hostel" (has a completely sick plot although the first half of the movie is eventless) and "The Hills Have Eyes" (those deformed creatures were so nasty, the scene were the teenage daughter gets raped by one creature while her sister has to watch was the worst, I left the movie theater in shock and I took like 30min to calm down, which has never happened before. Half of the people in the movie theater left at some point during the movie. Gotta love it! LOL)


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 29, 2006)

SAW III does look really cool





Im hopefully going to see it this week sometime!! It was horror that got me into studying special effects and theatrical make up! Really excited! Hopefully theres gonna be a lot of blood!

Mwhahahahaha!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 29, 2006)

My other half rented "The Hills Have Eyes"...freaked me out. I'm not brave enough to watch "Hostel", but I will give Saw III a chance.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jeansguyokc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Little_Lisa, you crack me up. Don't take it wrong. I believe what you said about the movie, you just seem like a fun person to be around. Aww, thanks!

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL that actually makes me wanna go see it even more. The best horror movies are the ones were people leave in the middle cause they canÂ´t take it anymore



I am SUCH a huge fan of horror movies, IÂ´m on a constant hunt for the next big thrill.

I canÂ´t wait to see if Saw III is the bloodiest and grossest movie I have ever seen, so far in this category my winners were "Hostel" (has a completely sick plot although the first half of the movie is eventless) and "The Hills Have Eyes" (those deformed creatures were so nasty, the scene were the teenage daughter gets raped by one creature while her sister has to watch was the worst, I left the movie theater in shock and I took like 30min to calm down, which has never happened before. Half of the people in the movie theater left at some point during the movie. Gotta love it! LOL)

LOL Andi! I knew someone would say they wanted to see it even more after that but i'm surprised it's you. Nothing at all wrong with that I just didn't see you as a blood and guts girl. Guess this is more my idea of a scary movie...





While this is yours...


----------



## Andi (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww, thanks!

LOL Andi! I knew someone would say they wanted to see it even more after that but i'm surprised it's you. Nothing at all wrong with that I just didn't see you as a blood and guts girl. Guess this is more my idea of a scary movie...

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...scarymovie.gif

While this is yours...

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...gofffinger.gif

haha, thatÂ´s awesome. This is why I watch out when I cut meat LOL.Well I wouldnÂ´t say IÂ´m into bad slasher movies but I donÂ´t mind blood and guts at all and I dontÂ´really get grossed out by that (after all I basically have my hands in blood and guts for school internships and anatomy classes lol)


----------



## love2482 (Oct 30, 2006)

So does the movie have a good twist at the end like the other two...or is it just complete gore??


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 30, 2006)

i just downloaded part 1 and 2. i'll watch part 3 w/ my bf later on.


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So does the movie have a good twist at the end like the other two...or is it just complete gore?? What I'd say is there is a twist, but it's just not as good as the SAW I.
Btw, Andi, "Hostel II" is coming in 2007! I wanna see it too.


----------



## Andi (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mabelwan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What I'd say is there is a twist, but it's just not as good as the SAW I.
Btw, Andi, "Hostel II" is coming in 2007! I wanna see it too.

oh cool, I didnÂ´t know they were doing a sequel. Awesome!


----------



## LauraRebecca (Nov 2, 2006)

i really wanna see it


----------

